# big eyes=sick?



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

i heard that if a bettas eyes are bulging they might be sick... but i have no idea what their eyes are supposed to look like in the first place. in my opinion my fishes eyes look normal but they do come out of his head a little. can someone post a picture of healthy vs. sick eyes??


----------



## Ayane Hajinmon (Dec 30, 2011)

here a picture i found online 









popeye disease


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Correct.. there will always be some roundness to their eyes when looking from above- but as shown in the picture, there will be an extremeness to them if they have come down with popeye.

Popeye isn't necessarily deadly itself, but if not treated quick enough can lead to loss of the eye. Sometimes popeye is a symptom of other ailments such as dropsy, which is deadly.. so you would have to look for other symptoms to see whether or not a fish has just a case of popeye, or something more severe.

The one posted above me is a bulging eye.
In the first picture you will see the eyes are proportionate to the head.. that one is a healthy eye.
The one on the right here is a cloudy eye with some bulging.


----------



## OMGemily (Feb 28, 2012)

what if my fish just has cloudy eyes? hes also very inactive sometimes... he just sits at the top by the air and gulps it in and then bubbles come out of his lungs... and then he slowly sinks to the bottom but swims away when he hits the rocks. i thought he had white spots in his eyes yesterday but i dont see them today...


----------



## SacredSeaMonkey (Feb 25, 2012)

I know my fish doesn't have white spots on his eyes but he does have 1 red spot on both eyes


----------

